# Orion...We shall never forget :)



## Zerafian

Lost pretty much my best friend about 40 days ago he was only 1.5 years old. A few of you probably saw my introduction thread but I figured I would post some pictures of him. It helps me cope 

June 2011 when he was 11-13 weeks old, caught him meowing...looks like hes laughing




























Always slept next to me when I would work










little xbox playin'










protecting the clean clothes


----------



## Zerafian

sound asleep









hanging out on my shoulder


----------



## Arianwen

I'm so sorry - what happened?

He reminds me of my Oz who is currently about a year old.


----------



## Zerafian

Arianwen said:


> I'm so sorry - what happened?
> 
> He reminds me of my Oz who is currently about a year old.


thanks 

I got my girlfriend some flowers and she brought them home from work. He ended up eating half of a lily pedal and we found out to late to save him from kidney failure. We had no clue most breeds of lilys are deadly to cats, even the pollen is deadly. Theres about a 14-18 hour window to save them with fluids through IV. It was around 40-48 hours when we realized what was going on.


----------



## Arianwen

Although I've had cats for longer than many forum members have lived, I didn't know about this until fairly recently. Scary really what we don't know. 

He looked truly beautiful.


----------



## Zerafian

Arianwen said:


> Although I've had cats for longer than many forum members have lived, I didn't know about this until fairly recently. Scary really what we don't know.
> 
> He looked truly beautiful.



A couple vets I talked to said it was a newly found out fact that they are, he said about 10 years ago it really wasnt known in the vet community.

About a month ago I googled my brains out and looked at many sites and lists of EVERYTHING thats poisonous to cats. Its amazing the simple things around the house plant and food wise that can kill them. Im 28 now and Iv been around cats since I was 5-6 years old.


----------



## marie73

I'm so sorry for your loss. Love the pictures - looks like he was the best cat buddy ever, and such a character!


----------



## mumof7kitties

I'm so sorry about your loss. He looks like he was quite the happy little camper. He was quite a handsome little guy.

From having dogs I know that a good amount of plants and flowers are poisonous to critters so in my house I just have fake plants and cat grass and outside in the yard I make sure that I only plant pet friendly plants.


----------



## NebraskaCat

So sad for you. It's great you have photos and many good memories and the knowledge you made him so happy during his short life.


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian

Thanks for the support everyone, its been over a month but I still get sad and sometimes tell myself I wish he would walk around the corner and drop his little soccer ball next to me to play fetch.

He had a habit when I was in my computer chair working, I would lean over a little, he would reach up, and tap me on the cheek whenever he wanted my attention for either a good petting or to play fetch with those little squishy soccer balls they sell at petsmart.


----------



## soccergrl76

I am sorry for your loss. He looked like a fun and sweet cat.


----------



## Fran

So sorry for the passing of your Orion. He looks like he was full of spunk and curiosity, true to cat nature! I am sure he will have a place in your heart forever...

Fran


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry - it seems somehow so much more awful when they're young. You'll have some great memories with those pictures. What a beautiful little kitty he was.


----------



## Zerafian

Uploaded some videos of him on youtube...


----------



## Tiliqua

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss.

This is really sad to see - I have a cat named Orion that is very, very similar looking and also sleeps on his back, completely sprawled out. I can't believe the similarities between our two Orions - mine is also gray and marbled. It's upsetting reading this because I'm imagining it being my little guy. I promise I'll keep Orion's little twin away from lilies. I didn't know that either, so at least people on this forum are learning.


----------



## BigDaveyL

I am sorry about your loss. He sure was a cute and happy kitty!


----------



## Zerafian

Tiliqua said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> This is really sad to see - I have a cat named Orion that is very, very similar looking and also sleeps on his back, completely sprawled out. I can't believe the similarities between our two Orions - mine is also gray and marbled. It's upsetting reading this because I'm imagining it being my little guy. I promise I'll keep Orion's little twin away from lilies. I didn't know that either, so at least people on this forum are learning.


I may be biased but its been about 45 days since he passed and Iv probably looked at over 500-600 cats on petfinder and I really had trouble finding a single cat with his coloration and pattern. There were a handful with his eyes but not with the same colors, it was crazy. I always thought he was a beautiful cat, thats the reason I picked him from the shelter but I didnt realize how rare his colors were. I guess its a good thing I cant find a cat that really looks like him, love hate kinda thing. So unique but at the same time I would love to see a cat around the house that looks like him just as a reminder.

thanks for the support thats still coming in  picking up two kittens this week after they get neutered and Im hoping that dont have habits like him so Im not reminded of him to much.


----------



## mumof7kitties

I wouldn't recommend lookalikes this soon. I think subconsciously there'd be expectations that wouldn't be fair to the new kitty. 

It's like when people clone their dog or cat that passed. It may look like the first dog but the personality is always different because it's a different animal. 

Have fun with your new babies. They will help your grieving process immensely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian

mumof7kitties said:


> I wouldn't recommend lookalikes this soon. I think subconsciously there'd be expectations that wouldn't be fair to the new kitty.
> 
> It's like when people clone their dog or cat that passed. It may look like the first dog but the personality is always different because it's a different animal.
> 
> Have fun with your new babies. They will help your grieving process immensely.


definitely agree, my expectations would be way to high for the new cat and I would also feel like I was replacing him which doesnt feel right to me. Maybe one day Ill search shelters high and low to find a cat thats just like him and name him the same...Im talking 5+ years.


----------



## mumof7kitties

I'd also avoid the same name. My daughter passed away many years ago and I'd never, ever consider naming another child the same name. Different child, different name. Same for critters. But that's me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian

mumof7kitties said:


> I'd also avoid the same name. My daughter passed away many years ago and I'd never, ever consider naming another child the same name. Different child, different name. Same for critters. But that's me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Ill only know the day I finally decide to. Im basing it all off assumption. I had never been so emotionally attached to an animal before so Im really not sure. You may be completely right, I may never want to do that.


----------



## Zerafian

well Orion would have been two years old this week 

Here are some more pictures I have of him.


----------



## soccergrl76

Awe, he was such a handsome boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Savannah

Oh yes he is very handsome. My heart goes out to you, I would be a mess. What a sweetheart he was. Hugs~


----------



## Zerafian

bump, he would have been 2 years old last week


----------



## wallycat

How distressing. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gizmoandloki

So sorry for your loss


----------



## howsefrau32

So sad. Looks like you have so many good memories of him, he looked like quite a character. So sorry for your loss of such a beautiful boy.


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry for this accident. What a beautiful cat he was.


----------

